# ITZDIRTY hits 3000



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on another milestone Rick ! I appreciate you sharing your knowledge of call making and look forward to reading your posts. Thanks for being a part of PredatorTalk !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy Smokes, already, your a typing machine. Thanks for all you have done for PT, a real +.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats Rick!!!! Keep typing and when you're not typing keep turning......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great to have ya here. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats Rick that a lot of post. Heres looking forward to the next 3000!

:beerchug:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats on 3000!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on 3k posts

FISH-O-MATIC predator call,didnt ronco(Ron Popeil) make that back in the 70's lol


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats!!!! this is like 2 posts-- 1 to congratulate u & 1 to make Stonegod jealous...LOL :roflmao:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Rick ! and SG I just learned how to use 2 fingers to type !!, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I enjoy coming here. For those who know me best they would tell you I am far from confrontational. I feel comfortable sharing my knowledge and opinions here. I know at times they are different from the norm but, PT and its members make me feel comfortable to share what is in my head.

I learn a lot from others here. I try to give back where I can. So if it was not for everyone here I would never have made 3000 posts. Thanks you guys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You had me scared where you were going there for a minute ! LMAO


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry. My point is I would not share if there was the possibility of confrontation. No one slams you over conflicting opinions here which keeps me coming back.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats and keep the good stuff comin!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats Rick! I enjoy your post and your calls!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Sorry. My point is I would not share if there was the possibility of confrontation. No one slams you over conflicting opinions here which keeps me coming back.


Thats what our PT family is all about--- Good People, Good Hunting, Good Times. :thumbsup: Congrats on your 3000.

awprint:


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol too funny buddy.... 

Thank you fellas.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sg thats funny

what site is it,i would love to check that out lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats buddy !!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Tom


----------

